# Looking for plants



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm looking for Java Fern (all types), Moss, Barclaya, Aponogeton, and Crinum. If anyone has extras they need to get rid of I've got a big house for them to live in. An Echinodorus uruguayensis might be nice too.

I don't have much money or things to trade right now but I'll give you the best deal I can.


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

PM sent


----------

